# Happy Birthday to Detailing World 10 Years Old Today



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

So 10 years ago today Me, Bill (Whizzer) and Andy C were sat on a driveway cleaning a SL Mercedes and in particular me and Bill were cleaning the tailpipes and talking about preferred products and methods to clean them.

At the time there was no Facebook or Twitter or even Instagram, there was just about You Tube (I think) and the only places we could talk about Detailing at this time was one single forum in the USA.

I had already been running Clean and Shiny.co.uk for a couple of years at this point and I thought we should have a UK forum and I found when chatting to the other two guys they thought the same.....

So, I went home bought the domain Detailing World and continued to spend the rest of my day and into the evening - well about now actually (10.45pm) setting up the site. I cant quite remember the text I got back from Bill (Whizzer) when I said I had set it up but it made me laugh, I think he was surprised I had done it so quick, Andy C was the same.

Brazo and Shaun joined and became our long standing Admins and its great to see them taking part still today - Thanks Guys!

We initially thought we would get maybe a few hundred people I never realised in my wildest dreams that 10 years later we would have over 80,000 registered users!

So, 10 Years on and right about now its our Birthday! I just wanted to share that with you guys as I know not all of you are as old as I am LOL so you may not have known.

I also want to thank each and every one of you for being a member of this site and for being part of the detailing community without you guys we couldn't make Detailing World what it is today. Its had its ups and downs I can tell you that!! Sometimes I have felt awesome and others I have just wanted to pull the plug.... I have met a lot of people through detailing and made some great friends through this site as well as in this Detailing World we all enjoy.

Also, the moderators. These guys are awesome, they get a hard time most of time! They dont get thanked much but they do keep the site in check so thanks guys!

So Happy Birthday and heres to the next 10 years! :thumb::thumb:

John

ps. A lot has moved on in respect of products and there are now hundreds of brands from waxes to ceramic sealants but as I was feeling nostalgic today I thought I would go back to a wax and where it all started for me with boutique products so pulled out my 2004 Pinnacle Sovereign and put a coat on the R32... It looks stunning.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's all your fault then? :lol:


----------



## shellxxxxxxx (Jul 5, 2015)

Happy birthday &#55356;&#57218;&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Happy 10th birthday


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Kerr said:


> It's all your fault then? :lol:


Fraid So Kerr LOL :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. For giving me the peace that knowing I'm not alone brings, and for making my bank account empty so quickly 😁

Seriously though, if you guys hadn't had that conversation, none of this would have happened. It's a credit to you. So thanks (seriously this time) for keeping it all going. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh and happy birthday too.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Seems like it was all just last year!


Pretty much.....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations to everyone especially the Mods. This forum has changed significantly over the years and is without doubt an important resource of great information and equal to any other detailing forum in the world.

One minor point, back in 2005 there was not just one significant American forum, there was also Megs forum (USA) and I think the UK version


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for the background on the forum Johnny. It really is a great place to be. Here's to another 10 years of DW.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy birthday DW. 




P.S. You've cost me a lot of money over the years, so who do I send the bill to? ANYONE? 
Lol, I hope it continues for many more years to come.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy birthday DW and thanks for letting me help out in my own little way, looking forward to the next ten years :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bring it on and here is to a century.... The forum lives or dies on its members.... this forum could be immortal. Congratulations and well done to one and all... wish i could be meeting some of the founders today at Autoglym HQ but haven't heard back if there was a space before i needed to leave..... Im consoled with having the forum.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Amazing - 10years!

Happy Birthday DW:wave:

As with most things in life it's amazing how everything has evolved - technology, products, science, techniques, expectations, people's awareness, and the community that is DW.

I'm sure lots of us 'long termers' will still be here 10yrs from now

Chris


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chaps its been a Journey for Sure - Like John said ups and Downs, We have seen new companies bourne and go on to be massive in the Detailing World. We have seen New Products been released and Hopefully helped Shape the way Detailing is done .

At Times its been Epic !!! 

I can still remember that day sitting Polishing those tail pipes on a Merc SL !

Thanks to all the Admin team and The mods and of course to all of you guys that make this place ...heres to another 10 !!!!!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday D.W. And a thank you to all the team.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Happy birthday DW


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy birthday DW! 

Best forum on the net :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday DW.

You transformed my life (and my bank balance). I now have no spare time as its all taken up detailing 

Seriously in the 8 years I've been a member here, I've seen a lot of changes both on the forum and in the detailing world. Who would ever have thought there would be such a thing as a ceramic coating or nano this and that ! Wax was the holy grail and still is in my book. There's just so many of them now 

This is still the best detailing forum. Many pop up especially on FB but none come close.

Here's to the next 10 years.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Happy birthday DW


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Happy birthday DW!! Congrats to all who started this forum and long may it continue 🏻


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy birthday to DW, its a privilege to help mod the site too


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Happy 10th birthday Detailing World.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday and thanks for letting us newbies know how it all began


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow 10 years, can't believe it's gone so quick! Thanks to everyone for running such an awesome forum, where I've learnt so much, not just detailing related. Here's to the next 10 years! Cheers.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Happy birthday, to the best and friendliest site on the web.

You have cost me a bloody fortune since 2006 when I joined the site.

Well done team DW.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Fantastic site, keep it alive and Happy Birthday!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday!
Time does fly by


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks guys ! I remember the beginnings and they are what pushed me to start M&K


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Happy Birthday and thank you for all you do x


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Well done to the mod's for setting up such an excellent site on both detailing related chat and other sub forums , many a time have I got such good advice from a friendly bunch 

I do however hold Johnnyopolis personally responsible for making me so poor each month allowing the site to host information on detailing products and goodies which results in me opening my wallet at any opportunity!!!!

Well done guys , I have no doubt the forum will continue to grow and grow ......


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Strange, my comment appears to have been removed?... (Not the first either I should add)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark @ PB said:


> Strange, my comment appears to have been removed?... (Not the first either I should add)


That's weird Clark. I can only think it's because I had to move the thread and it may have crossed with that... I am going to see if I can find it. Sorry buddy.

*Edit - sorted. Where I posted the original thread all posts were moderated and needed approving. When I moved it yours hadn't been approved. All sorted now


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Happy birthday to all at Detailing World, It's hard to imagine 10 years in the making, I wish I was around 10 years ago and in the two years or so of being a member I have learn't quite a lot and I still continue to learn and really enjoy the thread's I read on a daily basis, especially the projects and restorations. may this site continue to go from strength to strength. I raise a toast to the next 10 years on this wonderful, friendly and informative forum, Cheers to one and all.


----------



## Rennelch (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday 😊😊😊


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Happy birthday. Long may it continue:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

A big thankyou to our founding fathers.
Sounds a bit sad but DW has become a big part of my free time.
The forum is also a great place for advice on everything from home repairs to relationships.
When I joined in 08 it already seemed like you had been well established for years.
Very well run forum with great members!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Happy 10th birthday Detailing World. The progress made over 10 years is truly incredible. Here's to another 10+ years!


----------



## mozza_84.. (Oct 5, 2015)

Happy birthday DW. Been here a short time great forum


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Happy birthday DW and thanks to all the guys for their time & effort running the forum, I would be lost without it


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Congratulations guys on a very successful website and Happy Birthday DW :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Happy birthday DW


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Birthday wishes to DW! Fantastic resource long may it continue!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday! Thank you for starting such a great forum, and great to meet you this morning!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday DW!!!!

Here's to another 10 years!! :thumb:


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

Congratulations! Brilliant forum with great members who are really helpful and judging by the Bouncer's thread today, don't take themselves to seriously.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Happy birthday DW. No facebook and twitter, now thats the good old days


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

heres to another ten


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Happy birthday .


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

What a great forum.

Happy Birthday DW


----------



## Jay333 (Mar 11, 2015)

Happy birthday


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday to DW, and to the guys that set it up, well done, great site

Kev


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Time flies. 

I remember the first birthday.

Damn.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Happy birthday detailing world and thank-you for creating this wonderful site 

Sutty


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

what a great site!

Thanks to you all for starting this all up and keeping it going!

You do a fab job.

Ten more years!

:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Belated Happy Birthday guys. Thanks for everything. Including all the grief from the OH for all the money I've spent after all the advice :lol::lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the site that made me put down the fairy liquid and chamois :thumb:


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Detailing World. Guys, I live by this forum. Well done. Here's to the next 10 years!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Happy birthday and thanks for all your hard work to make this an amazing forum


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday DW...

Like so many, it was this forum that got me into Detailing ( well in my case, more of cleaning the old X-Trail in a much safer way, as in not inflicting as much damage to the paintwork as I used to )

So thanks to the guys for running a great forum and to everyone for all their help and advice.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday DW! I can honestly say that I've viewed DW almost every day of the last ten years (sad really I know)


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday DW! Love this forum so much great advice


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Detailing World, great bunch of people on here!!


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Happy birthday detailing world. Been a member for a few years now and have learned a lot from here from a good bunch of people. 

Regards Hooley.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pair o swines lol Happy Birthday to a superb forum.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

I was always taught from my old man, you might not be a able to afford the flashiest car on the street but it's not hard to afford the cleanest!!
Something thats stuck with me for over twenty years now and DW on forced that OCD side of my brain onto me!!

For me the biggest compliment was taking a car back to a main dealer and getting asked how I had it so good looking :thumb: simple DW :thumb:

John


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Have a happy birthday Dw


----------



## newshy.jn (Aug 9, 2015)

Happy birthday brilliant forum


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Happy birthday and how glad I am you did start the forum guys.

Thanks for all the great info over the years


----------



## Dada (Aug 5, 2015)

Happy B-DAY!!! 
Thank you for being here for us!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

....and it's a HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me too.....well done to everyone who make Detailing World the place to be :thumb:.


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday... 

Detailing world would not be the goto site for information without the members and the wealth of knowledge they all possess. Here's to another 10 years !!!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday, oh for the good old days :thumb:


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Happy birthday detailing world.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Happy birthday, though I'm new here and generally will be hanging out in the paint department


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday! This just reminded me that I've been a member here since 2007  time flies and a lot of money spent


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

thanx a lot john for setting up the site and keeping it going! its a great place to talk about about detailing and learn new things and get ideas/suggestions/recommendations from each other
happy birthday detailing world  and thanx to all the moderators for well err..moderating?


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday to the site, thank you for setting it up and thank you to everyone who has kept it going for a decade.

Also Fair play for not incorporating the forum into the clean and shiny website and for making it a neutral forum, I had no idea that the 2 sites were linked via the creator.

It was nice to be able to put a face to the username after meeting you yesterday at the Auto Glym tour.

Thanks


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

BIG DITTO and BIG apologies for late birthday reply- I asked puss why she hadn't sent a card and all I got in reply was "Me, 'ow"
:doublesho


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Happy birthday and thanks for starting it, still very enjoyable:thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy birthday DW, bring on another decade


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Been away on holiday, hence my belated B-day wishes :thumb:

10 years? Bl00dy hell!

I know the last 6 1/2 years have cost me a fortune since finding DW :lol:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

happy birthday and congrats on having the best forum around :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Congrats on a fantastic 10 years :detailer:.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, really 10 years :doublesho



lowejackson said:


> Congratulations to everyone especially the Mods. This forum has changed significantly over the years and is without doubt an important resource of great information and equal to any other detailing forum in the world.
> 
> One minor point, back in 2005 there was not just one significant American forum, there was also Megs forum (USA) and I think the UK version


I'd say a lot of it stemmed from how popular the Megs UK forum had become with its small following of regular members that migrated over and ended up calling DW home.

There was also Autopia and Megs US forums at the time, but for me I found them too American with all the back patting and hero worship.

Then you had people here like L200 Steve and Dave KG who brought a more scientific aspect to detailing (be amazing to get Steve and Jon back).

I've looked at some of the other UK based forums that have popped up, but they don't have the same feel. some have failed and some still plod along but for me DW will always be the one I remain a member of.


----------



## Reece_ (Nov 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

DW is awesome :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

10 years???? Blimey, I was happy using Mer back then & thought it was the greatest polish ever.....
Obviously led a sheltered life until DW showed me the ways of the world...... Happy birthday!:thumb:


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday DW, you are mostly responsible for my mates calling me sad, but always bringing their cars over!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Where's the cake??


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done Johnny & Bill, who would have thought that it would have grown into this? It doesn't seem like 10 years ago, with so many good friends made and laughs along the way.

Well done guys, and heres to the next ten!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Well done Johnny & Bill, who would have thought that it would have grown into this? It doesn't seem like 10 years ago, with so many good friends made and laughs along the way.
> 
> Well done guys, and heres to the next ten!


Nice to hear from you Steve :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations on reaching a double figure birthday DW – a milestone for sure and best wishes for the future! :thumb:

Nice to see your post as above Steve and best regards to yourself and Jon. :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If only we could all meet up for one BIG birthday party.


----------



## Outkast (Dec 23, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Happy birthday dw.
And a big thank you to all involved with the site, i have learned a lot and spent a lot too.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Blimey, 10 years!!!

Didn't see that happening back then chaps. Been a long and occasionally bumpy trip but glad that I was there at the birth.

Here's to the next 10


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday DW. 

It's a great community and I'm glad to have been part of it for the last 8 years. 

Onwards & upwards...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

belated birthday wishes 

will easily see another 10


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Blimey, 10 years!!!
> 
> Didn't see that happening back then chaps. Been a long and occasionally bumpy trip but glad that I was there at the birth.
> 
> Here's to the next 10


Good to catch up today :thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Always late to the party! Belated best wishes from all of us at PB! We've been members since day 3, and it's only fair to say that DW has had a very positive impact on our business over the last ten years. Thus, a massive thank you to everyone who has been involved in the running of the forum in that time, and to the entire membership, who have all helped to make it what it is today. We hope the next ten years are just as successful - happy birthday!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I now know who to refer the wife to when she starts moaning


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on the 10 years of service, it's been a pleasure being on here and helping when needed.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Woohoo! 10 years! Great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you guys for supporting me with my addiction... Back then it was frowned upon & widely unrecognised! :buffer:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Congrats on a fantastic 10 years
One of the best forums out there thanks


----------

